# Jailbreak Lumia 930 latest build



## dudi1991 (Dec 20, 2015)

Hey, right now I'm on the latest fast ring build and I'm wondering how I unlock my Lumia 930. 
I want to install appx, xap, appbundle but I can't 
What do i need to do to unlock my phone? I swear I searched but I can't find something because I can't install third apps. 

Thanks alot


----------



## dxdy (Dec 20, 2015)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/win.../jailbreak-interop-unlock-windows-10-t3178140


----------



## raghulive (Dec 20, 2015)

its is advised to ask in @djamol root  post reply's instead of creating new post
download and install both below sdk lites
- WP8.1 sdk lite:        http://www13.zippyshare.com/v/15281796/file.html   (155 MB)(v1.20)
- WP8.0 sdk lite:        http://www14.zippyshare.com/v/18768687/file.html           (65 MB)(v1.20)


reset your phone to get old  extra+info to successfully deploy  djamol root tool
 after reset got to settings-->update-->first select side-load apps mode then developer mode
 install djamol root tool from pc : http://forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3465583&d=1441629736
successfully inter-op unlocked your 930


----------



## dudi1991 (Dec 23, 2015)

raghulive said:


> its is advised to ask in @djamol root  post reply's instead of creating new post
> download and install both below sdk lites
> - WP8.1 sdk lite:        http://www13.zippyshare.com/v/15281796/file.html   (155 MB)(v1.20)
> - WP8.0 sdk lite:        http://www14.zippyshare.com/v/18768687/file.html           (65 MB)(v1.20)
> ...

Click to collapse



well after i did the reset my pc doesnt recognize my phone, when i connect the phone its shows that its charging but i cant choose to mount it as usb storage 
the usb is enable on settings

what should i do? how ti fux it? i never had that problem before...


----------



## yellowcricket90 (Dec 24, 2015)

dudi1991 said:


> Hey, right now I'm on the latest fast ring build and I'm wondering how I unlock my Lumia 930.
> I want to install appx, xap, appbundle but I can't
> What do i need to do to unlock my phone? I swear I searched but I can't find something because I can't install third apps.
> 
> Thanks alot

Click to collapse



You can use vcREGv.15 here, it's working on my Lumia 925 with extras + info updated
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=64410126&postcount=340


----------



## dudi1991 (Dec 24, 2015)

Can someone help? Since I did the reset (factory reset) my phone isn't being recognized as a USB.. I never had this problem before.. What to do?


----------

